# where are the fridge temperature controls?



## k.nukum (Mar 29, 2021)

everything is turning to ice.


----------



## Bubble head (Mar 29, 2021)

What fridge do you have? We need more info.


----------



## k.nukum (Apr 8, 2021)

it is a dometic, but i finally found a white cord laying in the water catcher that is suppose to be on the side being held up and a pointer to show how to slide it up and down to control how cold you want it.  buying a used trailer has its ups and downs, especially without a book to explain things.   i need a book for a 2007 skyliner weekender if anyone has an extra.


----------



## Kirk (Apr 13, 2021)

What you need is an owner's manual for the Dometic refrigerator model that you have. I doubt that you would find the RV owners manual of much help and probably none for the problem that you have. Inside of the door you should be able to find a decal that lists the model of yours. That white cord is probably the thermistor that is supposed to be attached to one of the fins of the cooling unit at the top of the chill area.


----------

